# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Πλοία από Σκυρόδεμα (Τσιμεντόπλοια) [concrete ships]

## Παναγιώτης

Όταν ακούμε οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα ή όπως είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό μπετό το μυαλό μας πάει σε πολυκατοικίες, σπίτια, γέφυρες (οποιουδήποτε είδους εκτός από ...καραβιών) αλλά ποτέ σε πλοία. Όμως κατασκευάστηκαν τέτοια πλεούμενα και αρκετά επέζησαν (με άλλη χρήση) για πολλά χρόνια και ίσως να έχουν σχέση και με τις διακοπές πολλών που διαβάζουν αυτές τις γραμμές.
Ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή οι χυτές κατασκευές από κονιοδέματα (μέιγμα κάποιας κονίας όπως ασβέστης με χαλίκια άμμο και άλλα αδρανή υλικά δηλαδή υλικά που δεν δρουν στο πήξιμο της κονίας) ήταν γνωστές από τα αρχαία χρόνια χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τέτοιας κατασκευής ήταν ο θόλος στο Πάνθεον της Ρώμης. Το 1892 δόθηκε δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας στο Γάλλο Φρανσουά Ενεμπίκ για μια μέθοδο κατασκευής με χυτά μέλη από κονιόδεμα με βάση το τσιμέντο και ενισχυμένο (οπλισμένο) με χαλύβδινες ράβδους (τις γνωστές ..μπετόβεργες) για να παραλαμβάνουν τα φορτία εφελκυσμού, ονομαζόταν στα γαλλικά μπετόν αρμέ. Το νέο προϊόν βρήκε μεγάλη εφαρμογή στις κατασκευές με την αρχή του νέου αιώνα (...και συνέχισε).
Για να πάμε στη θάλασσα. Μέχρι το 1917 πολλοί είχαν προσπαθήσει να φτιάξουν κυρίως σκάφη αναψυχής εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ευκολία των κατασκευών από σκυρόδεμα. Το 1917 και το 1918 με την έλλειψη μετάλλων και ειδικευμένων εργατών (μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε τα πλοία φτιάχνονταν με ηλώσεις - πριτσίνια) λόγω του 1ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου αρχικά στη Βρετανία και αργότερα στις ΗΠΑ κατασκευάστηκαν πλοία από σκυρόδεμα, στις ΗΠ&#168;Α μάλιστα φτιάχτηκαν περίπου 50 τέτοια πλοία. Τα πλοία αυτά δεν χρειάζονταν ειδικευμένους εργάτες (μόνο μπετατζήδες) ούτε μεγάλες ναυπηγικές εγκαταστάσεις και φτιάχνονταν γρήγορα από υλικά που μπορούσαν να βρεθούν οπουδήποτε (δεν χρειαζόταν να μεταφερθούν ελάσματα και δοκοί από τη χαλυβουργία). Τα πλοία αυτά ήταν βαριά για το μέγεθός τους αλλά μπόρεσαν να βοηθήσουν στον επαναπατρισμό των Αμερικάνων στρατιωτών και του υλικού τους με τη λήξη του πολέμου. Με το τέλος του πολέμου η τεχνική ξεχάστηκε μια και οι εργάτες των ναυπηγείων ξανάπιασαν δουλειά (όσοι έζησαν) με τον γνωστό τρόπο.
Στον επόμενο μεγάλο πόλεμο τον 2ο Παγκόσμιο η έλλειψη μετάλλου και ειδικευμένων εργατών εμφανίστηκε ξανά, χαρακτηριστικά στα ναυπηγεία δούλευαν γυναίκες που μέχρι πριν από τον πόλεμο ήταν ...νοικοκυρές. Κατασκευάστηκαν αρκετά πλοία από ελαφροβαρές σκυρόδεμα δηλαδή μπετό που τα αδρανή είναι  από περλίτη ή άλλο παρόμοιο υλικό (σαν τα αλφαμπλόκ περίπου) με ειδικό βάρος σκυροδέματος περίπου 1922 kg/m&#179; (το κανονικό σκυρόδεμα έχει ειδικό βάρος 2.400 kg/m&#179 :Wink: . Παρόλα αυτά ΄ήταν αρκετά βαριά οπότε δεν μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν το ίδιο φορτίο τα αντίστοιχα μεταλλικά, για να καταλάβουμε την τάξη του μεγέθους τα τοιχώματα του σκάφους είχαν πάχος περίπου 15 cm δηλαδή ζύγιζαν 0,15x1922= 288.3 kg/m&#178; η αντιστοιχία σε λαμαρίνα είναι 288,3/7850= 0,0367 m δηλαδή μια λαμαρίνα περίπου 37 χιλιοστά. Οπότε εγκαταλείφτηκε η ιδέα και συνέχισαν να κατασκευάζονται Λίμπερτυ και Βίκτορυ.
Όμως αυτά τα πλοία συνέχισαν να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες κατά τη διάρκεια της απόβασης στη Νορμανδία οι σύμμαχοι έπρεπε να έχουν ένα λιμάνι ώστε να εφοδιάζουν τα στρατεύματα μετά την απόβαση μέχρι να καταλάβουν κάποιο μεγάλο γαλλικό λιμάνι κατασκεύασαν λιμάνι α με πλωτές προβλήτες και μεγάλα κιβώτια από μπετό που ρυμουλκήθηκαν από την Αγγλία και ποντίστηκαν στη Νορμανδία που έμειναν γνωστά σαν λιμάνια Mulbery. Τα πλοία από σκυρόδεμα αφού προσάραξαν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σαν μόλοι ή κυματοθραύστες:

Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.combinedops.com/Mulberry%20Harbours.htm
 Μετά τον πόλεμο όσα απέμειναν εκποιήθηκαν και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σαν πλωτοί κυματοθραύστες από διάφορους φορείς σε παραλιακές πόλεις και εργοστάσια ξυλείας στις ΗΠΑ.

Πηγή εκόνας: http://www.concreteships.org/

Στα δικά μας τώρα το ίδιο πρόβλημα εύρεσης πρώτων υλών και προσωπικού είχαν και οι Γερμανοί κατακτητές στην Ελλάδα. Η προπολεμική Ελλάδα δεν είχε ανεπτυγμένη βαριά βιομηχανία για να επιτάξουν και τα εργοστάσια της Γερμανίας βομβαρδίζονταν ανηλεώς και όταν λειτουργούσαν ήταν δύσκολο να φτάσουν στην κατεχόμενη  Ελλάδα πρώτες  ύλες. Οπότε για να ανεφοδιάζουν τα κατεχόμενα νησιά και  κυρίως την Κρήτη οι Γερμανοί κατασκεύασαν πλοία από μπετό επιτάσσοντας συνεργεία από Έλληνες εργολάβους ή με εργολάβους που συνεργάστηκαν. Μετά την απελευθέρωση πολλά από αυτά ποντίστηκαν και αποτέλεσαν τη θεμελίωση σαν τεχνητοί ογκόλιθοι (μπλόκια) για την κατασκευή πολλών προβλητών και μόλων σε λιμάνια των νησιών και άλλων πόλεων, τα περισσότερα (αν όχι όλα) από αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται μέχρι σήμερα (δυστυχώς) οπότε αν ξεκινάτε ή φτάνετε στις διακοπές σας μπορεί κάτω από την προβλήτα να υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.
Και για να δούμε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο (τα στοιχεία και οι φωτογραφίες από το http://www.concreteships.org/):
S.S. John Smeaton 

όταν κατασκευάστηκε

Σήμερα (ακόμα επιπλέει!)
Έχει μήκος 102.53 m
πλάτος 16,45 m

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια μελέτη σε τέτοια πλοία που δείχνει ότι μετά από πολλά χρόνια στη θάλασσα το υλικό τους όχι μόνο δεν έπαθες τίποτα αλλά αντίθετα είναι καλύτερο από το μπετό του ...σπιτιού μας. Βρέθηκε αντοχή σε θλίψη τουλάχιστον 35 Mpa ενώ σε ένα συνηθισμένο σπίτι (της τελευταίας εικοσαετίας γιατί παλίότερα ήταν μικρότερες) το σκυρόδεμα έχει αντοχή 25 MPa. Με πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες και πολλά στοιχεία.
Evaluation of Lightweight Concrete Performance
in 55 to 80 Year Old Ships
By: R.D. Sturm, N. McAskill, R.G. Burg, and D.R. Morgan

----------


## Apostolos

Εύγε Παναγιώτη! Είναι φοβερά τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες! Πραγματικά είναι μία πτυχή η οποία δέν την ξέραμε!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα στοιχεία που ακολουθούν βασίζονται στην έρευνα των μαθητών της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας με θέμα "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας" που έγινε κατά τη διάρκεια του σχολικού Έτους 2006-2007. 
Η Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με ένα τσιμεντόπλοιο. Για την ακρίβεια με ένα βουλιαγμένο τσιμεντόπλοιο που ναυπηγήθηκε στο Πέραμα, αλλά δεν είχε την τύχη να ταξιδέψει για πολύ, καθώς βυθίστηκε πολύ σύντομα. ¶λλα, όμως, τσιμεντόπλοια που κατασκευάστηκαν την περίοδο της κατοχής στο Πέραμα κατάφεραν να κάνουν αρκετά ταξίδια μέχρι την Κρήτη και πίσω, μεταφέροντας διάφορα φορτία.
Η ιστορία του τσιμεντόπλοιου της Ραφήνας ξεκινά από τη Γερμανική Σκάλα, στο Πέραμα, όπου οι δυνάμεις Κατοχής1 στήνουν από το 1942 ένα διαφορετικό ναυπηγείο χρησιμοποιώντας το ενισχυμένο σκυρόδεμα (τσιμέντο) ως πρώτη ύλη ναυπήγησης μικρών μεταφορικών πλοίων. Εξαιτίας του πολέμου υπήρχε μεγάλη έλλειψη μετάλλων για την κατασκευή των σιδερένιων ελασμάτων των πλοίων. Για το λόγο αυτό κατέφυγαν στη λύση του τσιμέντου. 
Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο κατασκευάζονταν τα τσιμεντόπλοια περιγράφεται στο τέταρτο τεύχος του περιοδικού «ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ», από τον Γιάννη Γαβρίλη: «Τεράστια τσιμεντένια καλούπια, στηριγμένα πάνω σε επίσης τσιμεντένια «βάζα», που σώζονταν μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, επενδύονταν με λεπτή λαμαρίνα και μορφοποιούσαν το σκαρί του τσιμεντόπλοιου. Στη συνέχεια, οι ντόπιοι[1], άλλοτε υποχρεωμένοι από τα όπλα κι άλλοτε από την … πείνα, δούλευαν το χαρμάνι με τα χέρια και γέμιζαν το καλούπι με σκυρόδεμα. Η αμοιβή ήταν ένα πιάτο φαγητό, συνήθως νερόβραστες πατάτες.
Σε λίγες μέρες γινόταν το ξεκαλούπωμα και το καινούριο σκαρί όδευε για τη θάλασσα πάνω στην τσιμεντένια γλίστρα. Οι καθελκύσεις δεν ήταν πάντα επιτυχείς1. Μερικά από τα τσιμεντόπλοια βούλιαζαν επιτόπου και άλλα ταξίδευαν για πολύ λίγο και στη συνέχεια βυθίζονταν, Όσα αποδεικνύονταν αξιόπλοα εξοπλίζονταν με μηχανή και ξεκινούσαν τα δρομολόγιά τους. Συνήθως έκαναν δρομολόγια για την Κρήτη και χρειάζονταν τον τετραπλάσιο χρόνο για να φθάσουν».
Ένα από αυτά τα τσιμεντόπλοια θα αποτελέσει από το 1948 την πρώτη κανονική προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.

Τσιμεντόπλοιο.jpg

[1] Γιάννης Γαβρίλης «Τσιμεντόπλοια», Περιοδικό «ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ», τεύχος 4, Ιούνιος 1993.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο που ρυμούλκησε το τσιμεντόπλοιο από το Πέραμα μέχρι τη Ραφήνα ήταν το «Κάρυστος» του Τόγια. Το πλοίο αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1902 και το 1947 αγοράστηκε από τον Ιωάννη Τόγια και πήρε το όνομα της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του.
          Στην παρακάτω ζωγραφική απεικόνιση βλέπουμε το "Κάρυστος" του Τόγια, δεμένο δίπλα στο τσιμεντόπλοιο μετά το 1948. Είναι έργο της μαθήτριας Τζίνας Σαντοριναίου του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.
        Σήμερα κάποιος μπορεί να διακρίνει την πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου. Το καμπούνι της πλώρης του τσιμεντόπλοιου βρίσκεται στη θέση που υπάρχουν σήμερα τα παγκάκια στις θέσεις πρόσδεσης του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας 3 και 4, εκεί δηλαδή που συνήθως δένουν το "Πηνελόπη Α" και το "Σουπερφέρρυ ΙΙ".

Κάρυστος.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως στη φωτογραφία μοιάζει με τα πλοία που έφτιαχναν οι Γερμανο΄΄ι και τα χρησιμοιπούσαν σε ποτάμια και παράκτια ταξίδια Σαν το MS Treue μήκους 44 m και πλάτους 7 m που πλeέι μέχρι σήμερα περισσότερα στη σελίδα http://www.ms-treue.de/ (είνα στα γερμανικά). Και μάλιστα το κομμάτι στην προηγούλ\μενη φωτογραφία μοιάζει με την πρύμη του MS Treue:

Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.ms-treue.de/
Ενδεχομένως να χρησιμοποίησαν τα σχέδια από πλοία που χρησιμοποιούσαν ήδη στη Γερμανία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και στις Σπέτσες τσιμεντόπλοιο χρησιμοποιήθηκε σα βάση για να επεκταθεί ο πέτρινος μόλος που είχε κατασκευασατεί στο λιμενίσκο της Ντάπιας στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και να επιτέψει την πλαγιοδέτηση των πλοίων και την αποβίβαση των επιβατών (τη δεκαετία του '50 ελάχιστοι είχαν αυτοκίνητο) που μέχρι τότε αποβιβάζονταν με βάρκες.

----------


## Apostolos

To όνομα του τσιμεντόπλοιου στη Ραφήνα το ξέρουμε? Μήπως θα πρέπει σαν ομάδα να φτιάξουμε μία πινακίδα στη Ραφήνα σε συνεργασία με το Δήμο πάνω στο καμπούνι του και να αναφέρουμε την Ιστορία του?

----------


## cpt of mountains

exo pathi plaka....tsimentoploia?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που βρήκε η Περιβαλλοντική ομάδα για το τσιμεντόπλοιο ήταν το γεγονός΄ότι ένα κομμάτι του χρησιμοποιήθηκε για αρκετά χρόνια και για ταβέρνα. Συγκεκριμένα, στην πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου λειτούργησε για χρόνια μια ταβέρνα με τραπέζια τόσο μέσα στον κλειστό χώρο κάτω από την πλώρη (έπαιρνε 3-4 τραπεζάκια) όσο και στον ανοικτό χώρο έξω από αυτόν. Βέβαια, όταν είχε καιρό οι πελάτες που κάθονταν στα τραπεζάκια έξω βρέχονταν και λίγο. 
Η ταβέρνα ανήκε στον κύριο Ασημάκη και όταν έκλεισε στη δεκαετία του '60 του δόθηκε χώρος κοντά στα παραλαβητήρια (λέγονταν έτσι γιατί οι άνθρωποι που τα είχαν είχαν ως δουλειά τους να παραλαμβάνουν τα ψάρια). Σήμερα, συγγενείς του κυρίου Ασημάκη διατηρούν στη Ραφήνα μια ταβέρνα που φέρνει και το όνομά του "Του Ασημάκη τα καβούρια". Οι μνήμες, πάντως για αυτό το ταβερνάκι είναι ακόμα νωπές εδώ στη Ραφήνα και ας έχουν περάσει πάνω από 40 χρόνια που έκλεισε.
Όσο για την παραπάνω πρόταση του Απόστολου τη βρίσκω εξαιρετική, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα ενδιέφερε το Δήμο. Το 2008 κλείνουν 60 χρόνια από τότε που ήρθε στη Ραφήνα το τσιμεντόπλοιο και η Ραφήνα έγινε λιμάνι.
Παρακάτω, μια επιζωγράφηση παλιάς φωτογραφίας της Ραφήνας του 1948. Η επιζωγράφηση έγινε από τη μαθήτρια Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ.

Ραφήνα 1948 - Τσιμεντόπλοιο.jpg

----------


## hermione

Exei kai enas gnostos mou!!! To exei demeno stin marina. Einai eukola kai stin episkeui!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Σε αυτό το link υπάρχει οργανωμένη καταγραφή για πολλά τσιμεντοπλοια που κατασκευάστηκαν 
Πράγματι όμως και σήμερα κατασκευάζονται κάποια μικρά σκάφη αναψυχής απο ένα είδος τσιμέντου μάλιστα ακούσα πως παρουσιάζει πλεονεκτήματα λόγο μικρού βάρους

----------


## Apostolos

> Exei kai enas gnostos mou!!! To exei demeno stin marina. Einai eukola kai stin episkeui!!!


Μπορούμε να το επισκευθούμε? Σε ποιά Μαρίνα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και για να παινέψουμε τους μαθητές παραθέτουμε μια πρόσκληση για μια έκθεση ζωγραφικής και φωτογραφίας των μαθητών του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας, όπου μεταξύ άλλων θα εκτεθούν και κάποια από τα έργα με το τσιμεντόπλοιο και το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Η Έκθεση θα γίνει στο χώρο της Αφετηρίας Μαρθωνίου Δρόμου στο Μαραθώνα. Η έκθεση θα φιλοξενηθεί από 21/12/2007 έως 23/12/2007 (Ώρες λειτορυργίας: 10:00 - 12:00 & 18:00 - 21:00).
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι εκτός από από όλα αυτά, οι μαθητές πήραν συνεντεύξεις από παλιούς ανθρώπους του λιμανιού. Μέσα από τις συνεντεύξεις αυτές προέκυψαν κάποια άρθρα, ένα από τα οποία είχε ως θέμα του το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρα". Ο άνθρωπος με τον οποίο μίλησαν τα παιδιά ήταν καπετάνιος σε αλιευτικό και την άλλη μέρα έφτασε στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου, ενώ ο ίδιος μίλησε μετά το ναυάγιο με επιβάτες και ναυτικούς που ταξίδευαν στο μοιραίο πλοίο. Το άρθρο, μάλιστα το στείλαμε για δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" και, ίσως, κάποια στιγμή να δημοσιευτεί. 
Η πρόσκληση για την Έκθεση έχει θέμα μια επιζωγραφισμένη φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας το 1952, όπου διακρίνεται καθαρά το τσιμεντόπλοιο. Τα αμπάρια τους, πλέον, έχουν καλυφθεί.

Πρόσκληση για Μαραθώνα.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα τελευταία χρόνια φτιάχνονται σκάφη αναψυχης από σκυρόδεμα. Με μια σύνθεση που μοιάζει με το εκτοξευόμενο σκυρόδεμα (gunite) σε κάποιες εφαρμογές μάλιστα κατασκευάζεται με εκτόξευση (περίπου σαν σοβάς). Το σκυρόδεμα οπλίζεται με κοτετσόσυρμα ή δομικό πλέγμα (είναι μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιήται και στα κτίρια για επισκευές ή ενίσχυση τοίχων μετά από σεισμό). Φαντάζομαι ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια θα χρησιμοποιούνται και σύνθετα υλικά (ινοπλισμένα πολυμερή με ίνες υάλου ή ίνες άνθρακα ή ίνες πολυαραμίδης). Οι τεχνικές κατασκευής μοιάζουν πολύ με τις τενικές των πολυεστερικών. Υπάρχει αυτή με χρήσιμα στοιχέια και φωτογραφίες: http://www.ferroboats.com/

Προτιμώνται γιατί μπορεί να τα φτιάξει οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς να χρειάζεται αναγκαστικά ναυπηγείο. Και να τα συντηρήσει σχετικά εύκολα.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό που υποστηρίζεται ότι ζυγίζουν το ίδιο με ένα ξύλινο ή πολυεστερικό αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται λιγότερη συντήρηση. Γιατί το τσιμέντο είναι υδραυλική κονία (χρειάζεται νερό για να πήξει και να αποκτήσει την αντοχή του) οπότε πρακτικά με το νερό βελτιώνονται οι ιδιότητες του αντί να υποβαθμίζονται όπως στα άλλα υλικά (ξύλο, μέταλλο, πολυεστέρας), και όπως έδειξε η μελέτη σε προηγούμενο post για τα τσιμεντόπλοια στις ΗΠΑ μπορεί να γίνουν καλύτερες από τις αρχικές. Επίσης είναι αλκαλικό και εμποδίζει την οξείδωση του οπλισμού αν έχει τη σωστή σύνθεση.

----------


## Νaval22

Για μικρά σκάφη είναι αρκετά ιδανικό και πράγματι ίσως να παρουσιάζει πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με το πολυεστέρα ο οποίος αγαπάει το νερό όσο και οι γάτες  :Wink:  και αν πάθει κάτι το εξωτερικό επίστρωμα του πολυεστερικού σκάφους αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα 
Παναγιώτη τι είχε το link-μόλις το άνοιξα το antivirus χτύπησε κόκκινο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δε μου έβγαλε κάτι εμένα μια στατική σελίδα είναι (δεν έχει flash ή άλλες εφαρμογές) για σκάφη από ferrocement (όπως ονομάζεται κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ το λεπτόκοκκο κονίοδεμα οπλισμένο με κοτετσόσυρμα ή άλλες ίνες) με αρκετά λινκ. Μήπως χτύπησε για το αναδυόμενο παράθυρο; (δεν κλείνει το ναυτιλία αλλά ανοίγει άλλο). Και παλιότερα είχαμε συζητήσει για ναυπηγούς που σχεδίαζαν τέτοια σκάφη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια και πιάσαμε τα μπετά ας πάμε και στους ...σοβάδες.
Το θρυλικό ιστιοφόρο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης είναι ...σοβαντισμένο όπως ειδαμέ στη σχετική συζήτηση:




> Ο χρωματισμός της σκούνας έχει μεγάλη σημασία και οι λεπτομέρειες παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο, οπότε αξίζει να αναφερθούμε σε μερικές. Στα έξαλα, πάνω από το ατσάλι, *έχει περαστεί επίχρισμα από τσιμέντο* συγκράτησης εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και στη συνέχεια τρία χέρια μπογιά, το τελευταίο με επίχρωση σμαλτούχου χρώματος.


Η αιτία είναι μια από τις ιδιότητες του τσιμέντου που έκανε ννα αντέχουν στο χρόνο τα τσιμεντόπλοια. Όπως είπαμε και παραπάνω το τσιμέντο είναι αλκαλικό οπότε αν έχει αρκετό πάχος προστατεύει το χάλυβα από την οξείδωση (με την προϋπόθεση ότι παραμένει αλκαλικό και δεν παθαίνει ενανθράκωση), όπως λέει και ο Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Χαλύβων Οπλισμού Σκυροδέματος (http://www.ggde.gr/ggde/el/other/kedektx.pdf): 


"Όσον αφορά την προστασία του χάλυβα από τη διάβρωση μετά την ενσωμάτωση του στο σκυρόδεμα, αυτή γενικώς καλύπτεται από την παθητική προστασία που του προσδίδει το αλκαλικό περιβάλλον του σκυροδέματος (όσο το pH είναι μεγαλύτερο από 9,5) και από την επικάλυψη στεγανότητας του σκυροδέματος."




Οπότε ο σοβάς προστάτευε το χάλυβα του πλοίου από τη σκουριά μια και τότε δεν υπήρχαν εποξειδικές βαφές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Πως αλήθεια θα σας φαινότανε αν μαθαίνατε ότι η πρώτη στον κόσμο εφαρμογή τσιμέντου στην κατασκευή ήταν... τσιμεντόπλοιο ? (!!!)* 

Και όμως, είναι αλήθεια !!! Παραθέτω απόσπασμα από δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα *ΤΑ ΝΕΑ* (13 Αυγ. 2005) :




> Σε ξερονήσι του Πόρτλαντ (Μάγχη, Αγγλία, βραχώδης χερσόνησος) ψαράδες (18ος αιώνας) άφησαν κάποιο φθινόπωρο μια παλιόβαρκα. Στην επιστροφή τους, την άνοιξη, βρήκαν τη βάρκα τσιμεντένια. Το ειδικό χώμα του νησιού είχε κάνει το θαύμα. Με καλούπι την παλιόβαρκα, τον άνεμο, το νερό της βροχής και της θάλασσας. Ο ναυπηγός-φύση είχε κατασκευάσει την πρώτη τσιμεντένια κατασκευή. Και ο άνθρωπος βρήκε το τσιμέντο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα στεναχωρήσω τον συντάκτη των ΝΕΩΝ αλλά δεν έγινε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. Για την ακρίβεια το τσιμέντο δεν είναι ένα υλικό αλλά πολλά  και έχει επικρατήσει να λέγεται τσιμέντο σχεδόν κάθε υδραυλική κονία (που θέλει ναρό για να πήξει) που παρασκευάζεται με τρίψιμο πετρωμάτων θέρμανση σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία και ξανατρίψημο του μείγματος. Οπότε είναι δύσκολο το χώμα της περιοχής να "ψήθηκε" (όπτηση όπως το λέγανε τα παλιά βιβλία). Αν και υπήρχαν φυσικά τσιμέντα οι ρωμαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τις πουζολάνες ηφαιστειακό πέτρωμα από την περιοχή Puzzolana με χαρακτηριστικό κατασκεύασμα το Πάνθεον της Ρώμης. Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες χρησιμοποιούσαν παρόμοια πετρώματα από τη Σαντορίνη όπως βλέπουμε και  σε σχετική δημοσίευση στα Τεχνικά Χρονικά του ΤΕΕ http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...STATHIADIS.pdf.
Το γνωστό μας τσιμέντο ονομάζεται "τύπου Πόρτλαντ" όχι από κάποιπο γεγονός σε κάποιο ξερονήσι εκέι αλλά επειδή μοπιάζει στο χρώμα με τα σκούρα πετρώματα της περιοχής.
Βέβαια για να μην απομυθοποιήσουμε τα πάντα ας ανφάρουμε ότι μία από τις πρώτες γνωστές σύγχρονες κατασκευές με τσιμέντο είχε σχέση με τη θάλασσα. Ήταν ο τρίτος φάρος του Eddystone (ένα ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο που κόστιοσε πολλές ζωές) που φτιάχτηκε το 1759  από τον John Smeatonμε λάσπη από Ρωμαϊκό Τσιμέντο που ονομάστηκε έτσι γιατί χρησιμοποιούσε πρώτες ύλες από την Ιταλία ο φάρος άντεξε περισσότερο από τον βράχο που στηριζόταν και έχει μεταφερθεί στο Πλύμουθ που υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά είναι αρκετοί που φτιάχνουν σκάφη από οπλισμένη τσιμεντοκονία
Αρκετά λεππτομερές (ίσως παραπάνω από ότι πρέπει) τρίτομο εγχειρίδιο κατσκευής μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:
http://www.boatdesign.net/ferro/

Επίσης και φωτογραφίες από κάποιους Εγγλέζους που έφτιαξαν ένα τέτοιο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:
http://www.zen27220.zen.co.uk/bb.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέποντας τη σελίδα των Εγγλέζων ανακάλυψα ότι το σκάφος που έφτιαξαν έχει το διπλάσιο εκτόπισμα από ένα σκάφος ίδοιου μήκους πχ Beneteau 57 45 t με 21,5 t σε όποια μονάδα και να είναι οι τόνοι είναι πολύ!

----------


## vama

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία προέρχεται από Γερμανικά αρχεία της περιόδου της κατοχής και απεικονίζει την ακριβή περιοχή που γινόταν η ναυπήγηση τσιμεντοπλοίων στο Πέραμα (υπήρχε και ένα άλλο μικρότερο ναυπηγείο στην περιοχή της Βάρης-Βάρκιζας). Μπορεί κανείς να αναγνωρίσει σε σημερινό χάρτη (ή φωτογραφία) του Περάματος την περιοχή του χάρτη;
Ευχαριστώ
index8.php.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Εμπειρικά θα πώ ότι η περιοχή αυτή είναι μεταξύ Γερμανικής σκάλας και χώρου όπου τώρα βρίσκονται οι δεξαμενές της εταιρείας ΕΤΕΚΑ. Στο σημείο εκείνο ο δρόμος ακολουθεί πορεία  ελαφρα προς τα αριστερά για Πειραιά και συναντιέται με τη λεωφόρο Δημοκρατίας προς Πέραμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με βάση την προβλήτα που μοιάζει με μία σημερινή και τις χαράξεις των δρόμων και του τρένου (εκέιπου σήμερα φαίνονται δέντρα) θα συμφωνήσω με τον a.molos πρέπει να είναι η περιοχή που φαίνεται σε αυτή τη δορυφορική φωτογραφία.

----------


## vama

Thanks. Αν είναι πάντως αυτή η περιοχή είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστη! 
Στο http://maps.live.com/ φαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα (και ποιο κοντά). 
Ολόκληρο το δεξί κομμάτι του χάρτη φαίνεται να έχει μπαζωθεί και να έχει αλλάξει τελείως. Εντύπωση μου κάνει και το ότι στην περιοχή αυτή (σε αντίθεση με το τί συμβαίνει λίγο δυτικότερα) δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη δραστηριότητα. Φαντάζομαι όμως πως για να απεικονίζει ο χάρτης των Γερμαννών την περιοχή αυτή τα ναυπηγεία που βρίσκονται λίγο δυτικότερα δεν θα υπήρχαν τότε ( ; )
Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιους ανήκει η περιοχή αυτή;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με βόήθησε το live search. Αν δεις εδώ κι εδώ ίσως να φαίνοντσαι τα ερείπια από τις γλίστρες των Γερμανών κι εδώ στο πράσινο πε΄ρεπει να είανι η διακλάδωση των φγραμμών του τρένου. Πάντως μέχρι τον πόλεμο στο Πέραμα ήταν ταρσανάδες και άλλα να υπγεία μικρών ξύλινων σκαφών.
Στην ιστοσελίδα του Δήμου Περάματος (http://www.perama.gr/) μπορέις να βρεις παλιές φωτογραφίες της περιοχής από παλιά.
Στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα βρήκα και τη συνημμένη φωτογραφία ενός μισοβουλιαγμένου τιμεντοπλοίου:
image032.jpg

----------


## vama

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία! Μεγάλο τμήμα της πλώρης (το άνω τμήματός της τουλάχιστον) φαίνεται να ναι μεταλλικό (δεν το είχα παρατηρίσει σε προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες-αν και τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω κάτι φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες του βυθισμένου πρλοίου στη Ραφίνα...). Σύμφωνα με την Γερμανική έκθεση που συνόδευε τον χάρτη υπάρχαν δύο τύποι τσιμεντόπλοιων που έφεραν ονόματα στρατηγών (General ... - δεν θα πρέπει να παραξενεύει και τόσο πως δεν ήταν ονόματα ναυάρχων αφού την όλη υπόθεση είχε αναλάβει κυρίως το μηχανικό). Αυτοί ήταν General Meise και General Jakob. General Herrmann δεν φαίνεται σαν όνομα "κλάσης", οπότε ή απλώς τα σκάφη δεν έπαιρναν μόνο όνομα με αριθμό την κλάση τους ακολουθούμενη από λατινικό αριθμό (όπως φαίνεται σε άλλο έγγραφο) ή πρόκειται για νέα κλάση κατασκευής του 44 (σε άλλο έγγραφο του 44 υπάρχει λίστα με πάνω από 2 ντουζίνες σκάφη σε διάφορα στάδια κατασκευής, όπου τα ονόματα των κλάσεων φαίνονται απλώς με λατινικούς αριθμούς). Η χωρητικότητα τους όπως εμφανίζεται ανάλογα με την κλάση είναι 260, 320, 400, 420, 440, 500, 700 τόνοι (αν και υπήρχαν και κάποια μικρότερα σκάφη που φαίνεται να προορίζονταν για τοπικά ταξίδια ακόμα και εντός λιμένων). Καμία ιδέα για την πιθανή χωρητικότητα του σκάφους αυτού; (ξέρω ότι βάζω δύσκολα, αλλά δεν ΄χανω τίποτα να ρωτήσω....)

----------


## Ellinis

Στα πρώτα τεύχη του "Εφοπλιστή" είχε γίνει ένα αφιέρωμα στα τσιμεντόπλοια της κατοχής. Αν θυμάμαι καλά έγραφε πως πάνω από το τσιμέντο έβαζαν λαμαρίνες.

Επίσης έγραφε πως τσιμεντόπλοια είχαν σκόπιμα βυθισθεί μεταπολεμικά για να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως προβλήτες, στη Ραφήνα, τα Μέθανα και το Βόλο. 
Στα Μέθανα που είχα πάει πρόσφατα δεν είχα δει κάτι που να απομένει από αυτό. Ίσως να έχει επικαλυφθεί πλήρως από την τωρινή προβλήτα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει παραθέσει απόσπασμα απ[ό το άρθρο στο τέυχος 4 του Εφοπλιστή ο Roi Baudoin στην αρχή του θέματος. Η λαμαρίνα που αναφέρεται ήταν ένα είδος μεταλλοτύπου (καλούπι) ποπυ στηριζόταν σε βάσεις από μπετό, μια και όπως αναφέρεται μορφοποιούσαν τοσχήμα του καραβιού. Στα μέθανα η προβλήτα επεκτάθηκε το 2004 οπότε αν υπάρχει θα εέιναι κάτω από την αρχή της υπάρχουσας. Στις Σπέτσες πάντως τσιμεντόπλοιο χρησιμοιήθηκε για την επέκταση του υπάρχοντος τότε πέτρινου μόλου στη Ντάπια και πάνω από το τσιμεντόπλοιο κατασκευάστηκε ανωδομή , δηλαδή χησιμοποίηθηκε σαν θεμέλιο για να κατασκευαστεί πάνω από αυτό ο μόλος περίπου όπως γάινεται και στις σημερινές φωτογραφίες από το τσιμεντόπλοιο της Ραφήνας.
Για το General Herrmann δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 500 τόνους μια και διακρίνω μόνο δύο κουβούσια, αλλά δεν μορώ να πω με σιγουριά.

----------


## vama

Αν έχει κανείς το άρθρο αυτό του Eφοπλιστή θα με ενδιέφερε. Πάντως στην κατασκευή θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούσαν και πολύ ξύλο για καλούπια (έχω βρει αρκετές αναφορές σε κατηγορούμενους με την απελευθέρωση υλοτόμους πως οι μεγάλες ποσότητες ξύλου που έκοβαν στην περιοχή του Λαυρίου και όχι μόνο πήγαιναν εκεί - αν και πιθανότατα θα χρησιμοποιούνταν και σε κατασκευή καϊκιών στα ίδια περίπου ναυπηγεία, ενώ και περιφεριακά των κατασκευαζόμενων σκαφών φαίνεται να κατασκευάζονταν σκαλωσιές σε ύψος 4-5 μέτρων, μάλλον για να δουλεύουν οι εργάτες στο εξωτερικό του πλοίου).

----------


## vama

Επιστρέφοντας στην ακριβή τοποθεσία των ναυπηγείων για τα τσιμεντόπλοια ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η παρακάτω αεροφωτογραφία της εποχής (10/1943). Σ' αυτή δεν φαίνεται τίποτα σχετικό κοντά στις δεξαμενές. Αντίθετα διακρίνεται μία περιοχή που μοιάζει με αυτή του γερμανικού χάρτη (όχι μόνο φαίνεται η ύπαρξη εγκαταστάσεων, αλλά διακρίνονται και ο δρόμος που πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω, τα δύο μεγάλα κτήρια, και η σιδηροδρομική διασταύρωση). Πιθανότατα στον λίγο χρόνο που έχει μεσολαβήσει (γύρω στο 2μηνο; ) ανάμεσα στην αεροφωτογραφία και τον χάρτη κάποιες μικρο-αλλαγές θα μπορούσαν να έχουν γίνει, ωστόσο δεν θα πρέπει να άλλαξαν και πολλά. Ενδεχομένως λοιπόν οι δεξιότερες γλίστρες του χάρτη να είναι αυτές αριστερά του υπόστεγου της Μεγκατέχνικα. Η γνώμη σας;

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο του Μπούμπη; Κάπου διάβασα πως αυτό και το διπλανό του Κορωναίου αγοράστηκαν πριν από μια περίπου δεκαετία από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή. Πιθανότατα πρεπει να είναι κάπου εκεί που ναυπηγούνταν τα τσιμεντόπλοια (αν και το όνομα Μπούμπης δεν το έχω συναντήσει την εποχή εκείνη παρά μόνο σε τράπεζες - νομίζω Περικλής Μπούμπης, δεν ξέρω αν έχει καμία σχέση - το δε του Κορωναίου είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο σαν όνομα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάποια φορά από αυτές που το συνάντησα είχε σχέση με ναυπηγείο). Επίσεις σχετικό ίσως είναι ένα ναυπηγεό Κρητικού. Ξέρει κανείς που ακριβώς βρίσκεται;
DSC04499.JPG

----------


## Στέφανος

η "Γερμανική σκάλα" μάλλον προδίδει και την πηγή/αιτία της ονοματοδοσίας της ...

κοιτώντας την παραπάνω δορυφορική, στο δεύτερο ναυπηγείο από την σκάλα, φαίνεται μία τσιμεντένια ράμπα [δεν το παρατήρησα τώρα, ξέρω ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν γνωρίζω εάν είναι γερμανικής κατασκευής

----------


## vama

Τελικά ίσως είχατε δίκιο αρχικά. Βρήκα άλλη μία αεροφωτογραφία (όχι δορυφορική βεβαια αφού το '43 δεν υπήρχαν δορυφόροι) που δείχνει όλη την περιοχή. Τα ναυπηγεία που φαίνονται στην προηγούμενη αεροφωτογραφία είναι αρκετά ανατολικότερα από ότι νόμιζα όπως φάινεται καθαρά εδώ. Απλώς το κενό ανάμεσα στην περιοχή των δεξαμενών και των ναυπηγείων που τώρα είναι ανύπαρκτο τότε ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο. Η φωτογραφία είναι ελάχιστα προγενέστερη της προηγούμενης (γύρω στο 4μηνο), οπότε μάλλον δεν θα είχαν αλλάξει πολλά. Για να ναυπηγεία που προανέφερα ξέρεις κανείς ποιά ακριβώς είναι;
DSC04313.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υποθέτω ότι ο αγωγός που φάινεται να ξεκινά από το βουνό και να διακλαδίζεται και ο αριστερός κλάδος να καταλήγει στο ντόκο που φαίνεται στο τοπογραφικό είναι αγωγός καυσίμων και πρέπει να είναι ο νόκος που σημειώνεται σην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Τι γράφει στο τοπογαφικό στην αρχή του αγωγού;

Στη φωτογραφία που έσβησες είχε ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το καλούπι...

----------


## vama

Αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς τη γραμμή που φαίνεται στο γερμανικό χάρτη να ξεκινά από το σημείο που λέει Steinbruch. Steinbruch σημαίνει λατομείο. Εκεί προφανώς βρισκόταν το σημείο που έπαιρναν μέρος των πρώτων υλών για την κατασκευή των τσιμεντοπλοίων (το τσιμέντο θα πρέπει να ερχόταν από την Τιτάν αλλά και από άλλες παρόμοιες εταιρίες). Η γραμμή λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να είναι αγωγός, αλλά δρόμος (ή ενδεχομένως και μικρός σιδηρόδρομος - decauville - αν και μια άλλη γραμμή που υποδεικνύει σιδηρόδρομο είναι κάπως διαφορετική).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συμφωνώ τότε... Πολύ πιθανό τότε να είναι κάποιο είδος σιδηροδρμικής μεταφοράς ίσως και για αυτό στις περισσότερες αλλαγες κατεύθυνσης είναι με καμπύλες όπως φαίνεται στο τοπογραφικό. Φαίνεται πουθενά στο τοπογραφικό παρασκευαστήριο σκυροδέματος;

----------


## vama

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή τον χάρτη σε καλή ανάλυση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως σε ένα άλλο χάρτη που έχω (ή για την ακρίβεια σχεδιάγραμμα αφού η προέλευσή του είναι ένας πρώην εργαζόμενος που έδωσε πληροφορίες στις Βρετανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες) και που απεικονίζει το ναυπηγείο της περιοχής της Βάρης (τσιμεντοπλοίων και πάλι βεβαίως), φαίνεται εκτός από ένα λατομείο (που συνδέεται με decauville με το κέντρο των ναυπηγείων), και ένα ξυλουργείο, γραφεία, χώροι διαμονής και φορτοεκφόρτωσης, αλλά και κάποιος χώρος για την προπαρασκευή (ή ανάμειξη όπως λεέι) του τσιμέντου. Έχω εντοπίσει νομίζω την περιοχή αυτή, αλλά δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα σήμερα (εκτός ίσως από κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είναι ο χώρος φορτοεκφόρτωσης). Δεν φαίνονται σημάδια από γλύστρες, ούτε και κάποιος μικρός κυμματοθράυστης που υπάρχει στον χάρτη. Πάντως εέκινος ο χώρος ήταν μικρότερος και χρησημοποιήθηκε και λιγότερο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να σας συγχαρώ για την προσέγγιση του θέματος αυτού.
Το θέμα σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση.
Οι προεκτάσεις του, μάλιστα, καλύπτουν πολλούς τομείς.

Όταν ψάχναμε το θέμα με την *Περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας*, μας δόθηκε η πληροφορία ότι Έλληνας καθηγητής (πιθανόν του Πολυτεχνείου εκείνης της εποχής) είχε πραγματοποιήσει έρευνα για την κατασκευή τσιμεντόπλοιων.
Οι γερμανοί πραγματοποιούσαν την ναυπήγηση των τσιμεντόπλοιων στο Πέραμα, με βάση και την έρευνα του Έλληνα καθηγητή.
Η πηγή είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστη και η πληροφορία θα πρέπει να είναι αληθινή.
Για προφανείς λόγους είναι καλό να μην αναφέρουμε το όνομα του Έλληνα καθηγητή.

Όσο για την αμοιβή των εργατών στα ναυπηγεία της Γερμανικής Σκάλας του Περάματος αυτή δεν ήταν άλλη από ένα πιάτο νερόβραστες πατάτες ή λαχανίδες.
Και το χαρμάνι το έριχναν στα καλούπια ακόμα και με τα χέρια τους.

Πάμε τώρα στο εξαιρετικό άρθρο του  *Γιάννη Γαβρίλη* στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* *(τεύχος 4, Ιούνιος 1993).*
*Ο Γιάννης Γαβρίλης* αναφέρει:

"*Τσιμεντόπλοια. 
¶ψυχα κουφάρια, φθηνά υποκατάστατα των κανονικών πλοίων, τον καιρό της γερμανικής κατοχής. 
Σήμερα ερείπια, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, άλλα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν προβλήτες, άλλα «ησυχάζουν» στον βυθό του Περάματος και άλλα περιμένουν το δυναμίτη που θα τα εξαφανίσει για πάντα, μετατρέποντας τα σε... προσωρινά λοφάκια χαλικιού στο βυθό.*
_Αν και η ύπαρξη τους είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστή σε όλους, η ιστορία τους είναι σχεδόν άγνωστη. Μεταφέρουμε εδώ, όσες πληροφορίες συγκεντρώθηκαν από προφορικές μαρτυρίες ελάχιστων επιζώντων. Αντί για ελάσματα σιδερένια, δυσεύρετα από το 1942 και μετά, οι Γερμανοί ναυπηγοί «ανακάλυψαν» το ενισχυμένο σκυρόδεμα ως πρώτη ύλη ναυπήγισης μικρών μεταγωγικών και βοηθητικών του πολεμικού στόλου πλοίων.
Έτσι, στο ναυάγιο του Μπλαζάκη, δίπλα στη Γερμανική Σκάλα (στο Πέραμα), οι δυνάμεις κατοχής στήνουν από το 1942 ένα διαφορετικό ναυπηγείο. Τεράστια τσιμεντένια καλούπια, στηριγμένα πάνω σε επίσης τσιμεντένια «βάζα», που σώζονταν μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, επενδύονταν με λεπτή λαμαρίνα και μορφοποιούσαν το σκαρί του τσιμεντοπλοιου. Στη συνέχεια, οι ντόπιοι, άλλοτε υποχρεωμένοι από τα όπλα κι άλλοτε Οπό την... πείνα, δούλευαν το χαρμάνι με τα χέρια και γέμιζαν το καλούπι με σκυρόδεμα. Η αμοιβή ήταν ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Συνήθως νερόβραστες πατάτες, κάθε μεσημέρι. Σε λίγες μέρες γινόταν το ξεκαλούπωμα και το καινούργιο σκαρί όδευε για τη θάλασσα πάνω στην τσιμεντένια γλίστρα που υπάρχει και σήμερα εκεί. Οι καθελκύσεις δεν ήταν πάντα επιτυχείς. Μερικά από τα τσιμεντόπλοια βούλιαζαν επιτόπου και άλλα ταξίδευαν μόνο για λίγα λεπτά, μέχρι να γεμίσουν τ' αμπάρια τους με... θάλασσα. Όσα κατάφερναν να επιπλεύσουν, εξοπλίζονταν με μηχανή, βάφονταν γκρι και ξεκινούσαν τις αποστολές τους. Συνήθως έκαναν δρομολόγια στην Κρήτη. Χρειάζονταν τον τετραπλάσιο χρόνο για να φτάσουν και φόρτωναν μόλις το ένα τέταρτο του φορτίου από τα αναλόγων διαστάσεων μεταφορικά πλοία. Σε άλλες συνθήκες χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για προσωρινές προβλήτες και για τον αποκλεισμό λιμανιών όπως στο Βόλο. Δύο από τα πλοία αυτά ήταν μέχρι τις 11 Οκτωβρίου 1944, δεμένα στην άκρη του Περάματος, γεμάτα με νάρκες και άλλα εκρηκτικά υπό την αυστηρή επίβλεψη της Γκεστάπο, έτοιμα να τιναχτούν στον αέρα, τινάζοντας ταυτόχρονα και τις εγκαταστάσεις του Περάματος και της Σαλαμίνας. Τα καλώδια για την από ασφαλή απόσταση ανατίναξη τους ταξίδευαν μέχρι το βουνό στο Πέραμα, πιο πάνω από την εκκλησία του Αγ. Γεωργίου. Από εκεί τα ανατίναξαν οι Γερμανοί μόλις και ο τελευταίος είχε επιβιβαστεί στο τρένο που τους μετέφερε στον Πειραιά. Από την έκρηξη σκοτώθηκε και ο ψαράς Νίκος Τσαλίκης….»_
 

Και δύο από τις φωτογραφίες που συνοδεύουν το άρθρο του Γιάννη Γαβρίλη στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".


"Το τσιμεντόπλοιο στη Γερμανική Σκάλα στο Πέραμα.
Η θάλασσα το καταστρέφει λίγο-λίγο διαβρώνοντας το τσιμέντο."
Η φωτογραφία είναι του Χρήστου Λαζάρου.


Τσιμεντόπλοιο στη Γερμανική Σκάλα.jpg


"Το τσιμεντόπλοιο στο λιμανάκι του Αγίους Γεωργίου στα Μέθανα. Φαίνονται καθαρά οι ναυπηγικές γραμμές και τα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία του πλοίου."


Τσιμεντόπλοιο στα Μέθανα.jpg


Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Παναγιώτη, τον vama, τον Ellinis, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Appia 1978, τον Rocinante, τον paroskayak, τον Django, τον Leonardo B, τον Leo και τον Sylver23.

----------


## vama

Πράγματι υπήρξε όπως δείχνουν τα στοιχεία καθηγητής του πολυτεχνείου που ανέλαβε να κάνει μάλλον κάποιες μετατροπές στα σχέδια (μάλλον Γαλλικής προέλευσης) που έφεραν οι Γερμανοί. Όσο για την αμοιβή δεν ξέρω αν οι εργάτες πληρώνονταν κάτι παραπάνω από πατάτες (υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία για την προμήθεια τροφίμων που προοριζόταν γι' αυτούς το '44, όταν το χρήμα είχε έτσι κι αλλιώς λίγη αξία λόγο πληθωρισμού, η παροχή τροφίμων ήταν πάντως συνήθης πρακτική για τους εργάτες που δούλεψαν σε κατοχικά έργα). Το βέβαιο είναι πως διατέθηκαν αρκετά μεγάλα ποσά για την υπόθεση αυτή, ποσά που πήγαιναν στις μεταλλουργικές εταιρίες αλλά και στους εργολάβους/ναυπηγούς (κάποιοι ήταν κανονικοί εργολάβοι πριν τον πόλεμο, είχαν μάλιστα κάνει και αμυντικά έργα για τον Ελληνικό στρατό). Υποτίθεται πως ένα μέρος των χρημάτων αυτών θα πήγαινε στους εργάτες. Τώρα το αν πήγε πράγματι και υπό ποιά μορφή (πληρωμή σε χρήμα - τουλάχιστον μέχρι και το '43, ή σε είδος) αυτό δεν μου είναι γνωστό προς το παρόν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν κρίνω από τη φωτογραφια σε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα και αυτες του Roi Baudoin πρέπει να μετέρεψαν σχέδια ποταμοπλοίων σε πλοία θαλάσσης.
Βλέπω πολλά κοινά με το Treue στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω κι εδώ http://www.ms-treue.de/
800px-BetonschiffTreue.jpg
Το Capela δείτε εδώ http://www.ostsee.de/rostock/betonschiff-capella.html 
κι εδώ http://www.schiffsspotter.de/Dokumen...ff_Capella.htm
Ή το Redentin σε αυτό το βίντεο 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDegpQUvSUg

----------


## vama

Πράγματι τα σχέδια ήταν από Γαλλικές "ποταμίσιες μαούνες" της δεκαετίας του '20.

Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω την αεροφωτογραφία του Περάματος στο maps.live σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό που στην αρχή νομίζαμε για γλύστρα στη θάλασσα κάτω από τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΤΕΚΑ είναι τελικά μισοβυθισμένο σκάφος (ίσως αυτό της πρώτης φωτογραφίας του Roi Baudoin; )

----------


## vama

Ένα άλλο ναυπηγείο που κατασκεύαζε τσιμεντόπλοια πρέπει να λειτούργησε σύμφωνα με σχεδιάγραμμα που υπάρχει στα Αγγλικά αρχεία σε αυτή την παραλία: 
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?v=2&FORM=LMLTCP&cp=37.82087~23.810205  &style=h&lvl=16&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1 
Μάλλον δεν λειτούργησε για όλη τη διάρκεια της κατοχής (πρέπει να δούλεψε περισσότερο στην αρχή), και δεν ξέρω αν και πόσα σκάφη ολοκληρώθηκαν εδώ. Πάντως σήμερα δεν φαίνεται τίποτα που να θυμίζει τη δραστηριότητα της εποχής εκείνης. Ακόμα και κάποιος μικρός λιμενοβραχίονας που φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα δεν έχει αφήσει ίχνη. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για την ιστορία της περιοχής;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πρόσφατα, συναντήσαμε έναν άνθρωπο που είχε επισκεπτεί αρκετές φορές ένα συγκεκριμένο καρνάγιο του Περάματος στο οποίο κατασκευαζόταν ένα τσιμεντόπλοιο.
Το αρχικό συμβόλαιο περιλάμβανε την ναυπήγηση αρκετών τσιμεντόπλοιων.
Τελικά, το συγκεκριμένο ναυπηγείο κατασκεύασε μόνο ένα τσιμεντόπλοιο, το οποίο δεν φαίνεται να ταξίδεψε ποτέ.

Οι πιο πολλές ναυπηγήσεις τέτοιων πλοίων δεν είχαν ευτυχή κατάληξη.

Ιθύνων νους του επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου κατασκευής τσιμεντόπλοιων στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται να ήταν ένας γερμανός αξιωματικός.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το σαββατιάτικο τεύχος της _"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ"_ (_12 Ιουνίου 2010_) συνοδεύεται από τα _"Ι__στορικά"_ που έχουν αυτή τη φορά σαν θέμα τις γερμανικές αποζημιώσεις.
Ο τίτλος του αφιερώματος είναι: 

_"Γερμανικές αποζημιώσεις 
- Μια προδομένη υπόθεση - 
Το κόστος της κατοχής σε χρόνο και χρήμα"._

Στη σελίδα _62_ του αφιερώματος βρίσκουμε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία, η οποία περιλαμβάνεται στο άρθρο του _Βασίλη Μανουσάκη_, υποψήφιου διδάκτορα του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης με τίτλο _"Η ελληνική αστική οικονομία και οι δυνάμεις κατοχής (1941-44)":_
 
τσιμεντόπλοια.jpg

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει:

_"'Ενα από τα μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα των Γερμανών στην Ελλάδα ήταν αυτό της ναυπήγησης τσιμεντοπλοίων. 
Στη φωτογραφία φαίνονται κάποια από αυτά κατά τα τελευταία στάδια της κατασκευής τους στο Πέραμα."_

Σύμφωνα με όσα μας έχουν πει τελευταία, άνθρωποι που έζησαν αυτήν την δύσκολη εποχή, το εγχείρημα της ναυπήγησης των τσιμεντοπλοίων δεν απέφερε τα αναμενόμενα, για τους Γερμανούς, αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με βόήθησε το live search. Αν δεις εδώ κι εδώ ίσως να φαίνοντσαι τα ερείπια από τις γλίστρες των Γερμανών κι εδώ στο πράσινο πε΄ρεπει να είανι η διακλάδωση των φγραμμών του τρένου. Πάντως μέχρι τον πόλεμο στο Πέραμα ήταν ταρσανάδες και άλλα να υπγεία μικρών ξύλινων σκαφών.
> Στην ιστοσελίδα του Δήμου Περάματος (http://www.perama.gr/) μπορέις να βρεις παλιές φωτογραφίες της περιοχής από παλιά.
> Στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα βρήκα και τη συνημμένη φωτογραφία ενός μισοβουλιαγμένου τιμεντοπλοίου:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36861





> Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία! Μεγάλο τμήμα της πλώρης (το  άνω τμήματός της τουλάχιστον) φαίνεται να ναι μεταλλικό (δεν το είχα  παρατηρίσει σε προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες-αν και τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω  κάτι φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες του βυθισμένου πρλοίου στη Ραφίνα...).  Σύμφωνα με την Γερμανική έκθεση που συνόδευε τον χάρτη υπάρχαν δύο τύποι  τσιμεντόπλοιων που έφεραν ονόματα στρατηγών (General ... - δεν θα  πρέπει να παραξενεύει και τόσο πως δεν ήταν ονόματα ναυάρχων αφού την  όλη υπόθεση είχε αναλάβει κυρίως το μηχανικό). Αυτοί ήταν General Meise  και General Jakob. General Herrmann δεν φαίνεται σαν όνομα "κλάσης",  οπότε ή απλώς τα σκάφη δεν έπαιρναν μόνο όνομα με αριθμό την κλάση τους  ακολουθούμενη από λατινικό αριθμό (όπως φαίνεται σε άλλο έγγραφο) ή  πρόκειται για νέα κλάση κατασκευής του 44 (σε άλλο έγγραφο του 44  υπάρχει λίστα με πάνω από 2 ντουζίνες σκάφη σε διάφορα στάδια  κατασκευής, όπου τα ονόματα των κλάσεων φαίνονται απλώς με λατινικούς  αριθμούς). Η χωρητικότητα τους όπως εμφανίζεται ανάλογα με την κλάση  είναι 260, 320, 400, 420, 440, 500, 700 τόνοι (αν και υπήρχαν και κάποια  μικρότερα σκάφη που φαίνεται να προορίζονταν για τοπικά ταξίδια ακόμα  και εντός λιμένων). Καμία ιδέα για την πιθανή χωρητικότητα του σκάφους  αυτού; (ξέρω ότι βάζω δύσκολα, αλλά δεν ΄χανω τίποτα να  ρωτήσω....)


Ψαχνοντας για διαφορα πλοια στην συλλογη του Μουσειου Μπενακη, βρηκα και αυτη την απιθανη φωτογραφια του τσιμεντοπλοιου *General Herrmann*. Αναφορα γινεται στον Πειραια το 1945.
GH.jpg
Πηγη; http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus 

Επισης στην ιστοσελιδα http://forum-marinearchiv.de/smf/ind...c=7886.20;wap2 βρηκα την εξης μικρη ιστορια του πλοιου (στα γερμανικα}




> *byron:*  Friends, 
> 
>   Theo and Kalli, I thank you for your interest 
> 
>    .... (Ι) was very busy in recent months with aν update of  my Kr. Marine book (the new edition has been expanded ....  to 40 pages). 
> .................
>   It really is a very interesting photo from friend "V" with the concrete ship "*General Herrmann*".   I suppose it was so named in honor of the Commanding General ... Army Group E, 10:11:41 to 13:07:44 Gen.Major  Paul Herrmann. 
>   As far as I know, the boat was completed in the fall of 1944 under the Baultg.  by Lt. Col. G&#246;tsche (reinforced concrete shipbuilding, shipyard in Perama, Fp.Nr 40 359) 
>   Adj to 05:10:44 Capt. Ernst Arnoldy (up to 5:10:44 in shipbuilding G&#246;tsche).  Arnoldy was responsible for the contact with the Greek company that cooperated with G&#246;tsche.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και στις Σπέτσες τσιμεντόπλοιο χρησιμοποιήθηκε σα βάση για να επεκταθεί ο πέτρινος μόλος που είχε κατασκευασατεί στο λιμενίσκο της Ντάπιας στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και να επιτέψει την πλαγιοδέτηση των πλοίων και την αποβίβαση των επιβατών (τη δεκαετία του '50 ελάχιστοι είχαν αυτοκίνητο) που μέχρι τότε αποβιβάζονταν με βάρκες.


Σχετικά με το τσιμεντόπλοιο στις Σπέτεσες βρήκα εδώ το παρακάτω απόσπασμα. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει γιατί δεν έχω βρει να βυθίστηκε κάποιο τσιμεντόπλοιο στις Σπέτσες. Πάντως το όνομα "Κέφαλος" δεν είναι κάποιου τσιμεντόπλοιου. Ίσως έτσι να το αποκαλούσαν οι ντόπιοι μετά τον πόλεμο.




> Τα πλοία αυτά βαριά και δυσκίνητα αποτελούσαν εύκολο στόχο για τα  συμμαχικά αεροσκάφη ειδικότερα όταν αυτά βρίσκονταν ελλιμενισμένα.  Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ο γνωστός σε όλους μας ΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ που  βομβαρδίστηκε από αεροσκάφη στο Παλιό Λιμάνι Σπετσών. Το τσιμεντόπλοιο  παρέμενε μισοβυθισμένο όντας μη αξιόπλοο μέχρι που στα τέλη της 10ετίας  του 1950 απετέλεσε τον ανατολικό κυματοθραύστη του λιμένα Ντάπιας  Σπετσών, ο δε οπλισμός του είχε αφαιρεθεί από τις πρώτες ημέρες του  βομβαρδισμού του με επιχείρηση του ΕΛΑΝ.
> Όπως διηγούνται Σπετσιώτες που είτε δούλεψαν είτε υπήρξαν αυτόπτες  μάρτυρες, το τσιμεντόπλοιο ρυμουλκήθηκε και βυθίστηκε στην θέση που  παραμένει ακόμα και σήμερα, αφαιρέθηκαν δομικά υλικά (κυρίως σίδηρος),  παραγεμίστηκε με χώμα και τσιμέντο. Κατά τα πρώτα χρόνια η «συγκοινωνία»  με τον κυρίως προβλήτα γινόταν με μαδέρι, τα πλοία της γραμμής έδεναν  δίπλα του. Αργότερα με λιμενικά έργα σε αρκετές περιόδους και φάσεις  ολοκληρώθηκε η ένωση του τσιμεντόπλοιου με τον κυρίως προβλήτα καθώς και  η επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση αυτού μέχρι να πάρει την μορφή που έχει ο  προβλήτας Ντάπιας σήμερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού _"Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση"_ δημοσιεύται ένα εκτενές άρθρο για τα τσιμεντόπλοια που ταξίδεψαν στο Αιγαίο. Είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας έρευνας που κράτησε περί τα επτά χρόνια με στόχο να τεκμηριωθεί όσο γίνεται καλύτερα η ιστορία του κάθε τσιμεντόπλοιου.

Εδώ βλέπουμε μια φωτογραφία από την ανέλκυση ενός τσιμεντόπλοιου που είχε μείνει μισοβυθισμένο στο Πέραμα. Παρατηρούμε πως οι ανελκυστές σήκωσαν καλούπια πάνω από τα αμπάρια για να φέρουν τα ανοίγματα τους πάνω από την επιφάνεια. Μια γεννήτρια έχει τοποθετηθεί πάνω στο ναυάγιο και δίνει ρεύμα στις αντλίες που βγάζουν τα νερά, ενώ φαίνεται και ένας σκαφανδροφόρος δύτης. 
Σκάλα Περάματος (3).jpg

Όταν ελάφρυνε η πλώρη και επέπλευσε, την τράβηξαν προς την ξηρά ενώ η πρύμνη παρέμενε μισοβυθισμένη. Έτσι το βλέπουμε σε αυτή την φωτογραφία του 1962 από το αρχείο του Ε.Λ.Ι.Α. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του ναυαγίου παραπέμπουν σε σκάφος παρόμοιο με το GENERAL HERRMANN που είχαμε δει παραπάνω οτι είχε μισοβυθιστεί το 1944 στο Πέραμα και δεν αποκλείεται να είναι το συγκεκριμένο.
DP04.09.19(1).jpg

Αφού το τσιμεντόπλοιο στεγανοποιήθηκε και επέπλευσε πλήρως ξεκίνησε τον Αύγουστο του 1962 η ρυμούλκηση του για την Ανάβυσσο όπου θα γινόταν προβλήτα. Ωστόσο οι δυνάμεις που είχαν εξασκηθεί στην πρύμνη όλα τα χρόνια που ήταν προσαραγμένο (ίσως και κατά την ανέλκυση) την είχαν αποδυναμώσει και λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα μακριά από την Γερμανική Σκάλα το σκάφος κόπηκε στα δυο και βυθίστηκε για να μείνει μόνιμα εκεί.

----------


## zizou

Εντυπωσιακός ο τρόπος κατασκευής

Τσιμεντόπλοια_marinews.jpg




> Η φωτογραφία που βλέπουμε, μας απεικονίζει ένα τσιμεντένιο πλοίο, όπου φαίνεται καθαρά η κατασκευή του, παράδειγμα στην πλώρη βλέπουμε *οπλισμό σιδήρου (κυρίως τύπου στάλ) πάχους περίπου Φ10* να δημιουργεί ένα δοκάρι (μανδύα η τσέρκια μονά) με περασμένα σίδηρα *πάχους περίπου Φ12-Φ14*. Όπως ακριβώς γίνεται η κατασκευή και των κτιρίων μέχρι και σήμερα.


Από το https://www.e-marinews.com/off-topic...lismo-sidiroy/

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα από τα τσιμεντόπλοια που ναυπήγησαν οι Γερμανοί στο Πέραμα, στην Ελλάδα ταξίδεψαν και κάποια βρετανικής ναυπήγησης τσιμεντόπλοια. 

Δυο τέτοια σκάφη αγόρασε το 1928 η εταιρία φορτοκεφορτώσεων των Αδελφών Αθ. Ξανθόπουλου & Σια που είχε σειρά από φορτηγίδες την περίοδο του Μεσοπολέμου. Τα διαστάσεων 51,8 χ 10,2 μέτρων τσιμεντόπλοια CRETESTREAM και CRETESHADE είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1919 στη Βρετανία. Μετά την αγορά τους μετονομάστηκαν σε ΞΑΝΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 7 και ΞΑΝΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 8 αντίστοιχα και έτσι βλέπουμε το ένα από τα δυο δεμένο στα "καρβουνιάρικα" του Πειραιά ανάμεσα σε δεκάδες μαούνες. Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι ανέγραφαν στις μπάντες και στα παραπέτα "XANTHOPOULO" χωρίς τελικό S...
xanthopoulos 7 or 8 Καρβουνιάρικα.jpg

Το 1941 τα πλοία πουλήθηκαν και μετονομάστηκαν ΚΡΟΝΟΣ και ΡΕΑ αντίστοιχα. Το μεν ΚΡΟΝΟΣ βυθίστηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1944 στα ανοιχτά της Σκιάθου από πολεμική ενέργεια, για το δε ΡΕΑ δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά για την τύχη του στα ελληνικά νηολόγια. 
Ωστόσο στο άρθρο "Port of St. Galini: A new harbour on the southern coast of Crete" περιγράφεται πως η εταιρία Αρχιμήδης μετέφερε στην Αγία Γαλήνη ένα βρετανικής ναυπήγησης τσιμεντόπλοιο μήκους 51 μέτρων που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1919... Τα στοιχεία ταιριάζουν πλήρως με αυτά του ΚΡΟΝΟΣ. Το τσιμεντόπλοιο τοποθετήθηκε στο λιμάνι ως μέρος του νέου λιμενοβραχίονα όπως δείχνει το παρακάτω σχέδιο. Σε μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου δεν είδα να ξεχωρίζει πλέον ως δομικό στοιχείο, ίσως να έχει καλυφθεί πλήρως από μετέπειτα έργα. 
IMG_20210224_111401_ (2).jpg 

Περισσότερα για τα τσιμεντόπλοια που ταξίδεψαν στην Ελλάδα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδώ* στο σχετικό αφιέρωμα που φιλοξένησε το περιοδικό Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση.

----------

